#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Reported Post by Sunny Ujlan

## Sunny Ujlan

Sunny Ujlan has reported a post.

Reason:


> false info


Post: NTPC Industrial Training Report and Presentation
Forum: Electrical Engineering Projects/ Seminars/ Paper Presentations
Assigned Moderators: N/A

Posted by: bottom only
Original Content: 


> thankssssssssssssssssssssssss








  Similar Threads: Reported Post by singhkaranbir Reported Post by 001nikunj Reported Post by 100rabhk Reported Post by meoww Reported Post by ria 01

----------

